# Whats wrong with my Plant?



## mamasima (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey all,

I've been growing on my southern exposed porch for the past month and its not looking great...

I water it regularly to make sure the ground is moist and I give it nutrients. This plant should be FLOURISHING by now! BUT I think its getting to much sun... It only gets a few hours of direct sunlight

its late in the season and I got no flowers...

Can any body give some advice?

MamaSima


----------



## Sol (Sep 1, 2011)

May i ask which nutrients you use and how much, how often? I'm not a pro but i think its a nutrient problem and possibly a heat issue. There will be some very competent ppl reading this soon (when they wake up) and i'm fairly certain this will be one of the first questions anyone asks you to help diagnose your problem, so might as well ask it now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2011)

By the looks of your plant, I am guessing, nutrients (looks like nute burn) and/or pH, plus not getting enough good light.  Also, mj should dry out some in  between waterings.  You do not want to keep it wet all the time.  If the plant is only a month old, it is just barely getting old enough to flower.  Do you have alternating nodes yet?  

But we do need a lot more info.  Soil mixture?  Types of nutrient(s) (and their N-P-K)?  PH & PPMs of nute solution?  Age of plant?  Strain or source of seed?  The more info you can give us, the better.


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Sep 1, 2011)

:yeahthat: 
By looking at the tips it appears you have a nute burn problem,
The third pic appears to be a PH problem.

Check your Ph and let us know where it's at.


----------



## mamasima (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Everyone!

Thanks for helping me out. How do I check the PH levels of my plant?

Attached are the nutrients I give my plant. I try to give it nutrients twice a week.

I'm afraid this might be due to overheating, but I'm going to become a stickler with the Nutrients from now on...


MAMASIMA


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2011)

Let up on the nutrients. You are feeding way too often. Is it getting good air circulation. What soil are you in? Is it pre nuted too?


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Sep 4, 2011)

Two things I personally would do : 
1 : flush the plant for 5minutes
2 : only water the plants for a week ( no nutes ) 
I do both  

as for the pH i use a 6in1 water tester cost me about 70$ on eBay.
I would stay away from the cheapo ones, they seem to be inaccurate at times.

these questions can help us out determine what is going on with your plants

What type of Soil :
How often do you feed :
What type of temperature are you reaching in the peak of day :


----------



## mamasima (Sep 5, 2011)

Temperature here is 89 high average.

I have no idea which kind of soil i have... 

I give it nutes twice a week and water EVERY OTHER DAY ABOUT...

I ended up flushing the plant. and I placed it back in the sun. When should I start putting the nutes in? are the ones I'm using good for the plant? 

I can't afford a PH tester unfortunately... any this else i could do to assure quality?


----------



## Johnny Trip (Sep 5, 2011)

mamasima said:
			
		

> Temperature here is 89 high average.
> 
> I have no idea which kind of soil i have...
> 
> ...


Nutes in a week as a Danked said, also your nutes are good.
Get a ph meter.


----------



## The New Girl (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi, you are over-watering - causes the droopy leaves, and there is no such thing as too much sun... too much heat - yes, too much sun - NO. When the tips burn that means either you're too close to a light which rules out this or too much nutes, which as everyone else has said is the problem. Good luck, quite often you will find that less is more.


----------



## Locked (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah looks like a Cpl things are going on....looks over watered, over fed at times and like your ph is off.  Unless you are growing all Organic PH is one of the most important things. You can do everything right and if your ph is off enough your plants will still struggle.  I wld scrape together some cash and get a ph meter. Try Eseasongear.com.

Jmo


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 6, 2011)

Get the $7.95 ph testing drops atleast. Anyone can afford that.


----------



## mamasima (Sep 9, 2011)

Alright! I'm going to get one in the morning.

You guys have been really helpful.  Its nice to see the Growers community helping eachother out

I'll let you know how things are going


----------

